# Nouveaux MacBook Air, qu'en pensez vous ?



## Candyce (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour bonjour !

J'ai bien regardé les nouvelles caractéristiques du Macbook air et s'est alors posée une question capitale : est ce vraiment une révolution ? Quand on connait le débat autour des Sandybridges sur le Macbook pro et que l'on sait que le clavier rétro éclairé était déjà présent sur l'ancien; je pense qu'on peut légitimement se poser la question, non ?

J'ai acheté le mien en juin et sincèrement, j'aurais peut être pensé à le changer s'il y avait eu une évolution majeure (design, batterie etc...) Mais thunderbolt et i5, personnellement (je n'ai pas besoin du rétroéclairage), ca ne me tente pas vraiment.

Alors qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Juillet 2011)

Pas mieux. J'écrivais dernièrement que je ne changerais pas mon 2010 pour un 2011 même si je ne perdait pas d'argent dans l'opération. Je préfère une GeForce 320m et un Core 2 Duo qu'un Core ix et une HD Graphics 3000. De base, on a toujours 2 Go et 64 Go de SSD, c'est pas vraiment ce qu'on peut appeler une avancée...


----------



## Toximityx (20 Juillet 2011)

Le réel souci est la limitation de la RAM à 4 gigas...


----------



## Candyce (20 Juillet 2011)

C'est bien ce que je pensais... Franchement, j'aurais vraiment été dégoutée si le design avait changé ou que la batterie avait pris exemple sur celle de l'iPad (même un tout ptit peu ^^). Mais là... Je ne vois pas en quoi je pourrai m'en vouloir d'avoir craquer début juin au lieu d'attendre ce nouveau modèle. Si c'est pour avoir une bouillotte sur les genoux mais d'être contente que mon clavier fasse de la lumière; ca ne vaut vraiment pas le coup d'essayer de revendre mon précieux ^^

Edit : Toximityx, je n'ai pas ce pb; je ne pousse pas suffisamment mon MBA pour ne serait ce utiliser 2Go. J'ai bien l'option des 4; mais je suis presque sûre de ne jamais en avoir besoin (même avec Lion); alors bon...


----------



## TiteLine (20 Juillet 2011)

Toximityx a dit:


> Le réel souci est la limitation de la RAM à 4 gigas...




Certes mais il faut bien au moins ça pour que le MBP 13" ne perde pas tout intérêt 
En outre, il a fallu attendre le modèle fin 2010 pour avoir 4 Go sur un MBA, alors pour le double, il va falloir un peu patienter 

Perso, du nouveau MBA, je n'en pense rien. Celui que j'ai (avec 2 Go de ram) me convient parfaitement et est adapté à mes besoins.

Le problème du MBA, c'est son prix qui est tombé en dessous des 1000 euros en 2010 pour le modèle de base. Certains se sont laissés piéger car les besoins n'avaient pas été vraiment bien cernés.

On veut jouer, faire du montage intensif et j'en passe ... avec une machine qui n'est pas faite pour ça (le MBP 13" non plus d'ailleurs) Bref ...


----------



## Vicktorrr (20 Juillet 2011)

Perso l'ordi me convient tout à fait, j'attendais le clavier rétro avec impatience ! J'ai donc commandé un 13" en 256go pour 1320 avec le tarif apple on campus.


----------



## Larme (20 Juillet 2011)

Moi, il me convient parfaitement (le 11"). Mais bon, j'avouerais que l'ancien modèle aussi m'aurait convenu, mais que voulez-vous, avec du "tout neuf", c'est un critère (discutable certes) aussi...


----------



## patogaz1 (20 Juillet 2011)

est-ce que la carte graphique intégrée est suffisante pour faire tourner left4dead2 en détails moyen ou + ?


----------



## darkrebelion (20 Juillet 2011)

Je sais que la version bureau de la HD 3000 peut le faire tournée (en moyen/faible) mais je ne suis pas sur que les version ULV (ultra low voltage) le puisse. Moi je vous conseils quand même d'attendre les tests dans une semaine ou deux pour ceux qui le peuvent. Comme sa il n'y aura pas de mauvaise surprise (problème de chauffe, capacité de la partie graphique, etc)


----------



## snorand (20 Juillet 2011)

J'étais dans l'attente de ces nouveaux Air et je doit dire qu'ils correspondent globalement à ce que j'attendais de cette mise à jour :

Le passage tant espéré à 4Go de base (A en lire les commentaires de certains ^^)

Et le retour du clavier rétro-éclairé (Gros gadget, mais qui peut être utile)

Cependant, je vais tout de même attendre les 1ers tests avant de faire chauffer ma CB (Une déception à 1179 (Tarif Edu) c'est beaucoup plus gênant que de s'être trompé de taille dans une chemise chez Zara !

(Petite frayeur par rapport à ce que dis Candyce, la chauffe de l'ordinateur, tout de même)


----------



## Larochea (20 Juillet 2011)

Aïe, pointe de regret pour ma part, je lorgne grandement sur le clavier rétro-éclairé

Mais, je ne compte pas revendre mon Air 2010 qui ne m'a jamais déçu jusqu'à présent 

(Et qui convient parfaitement à mon utilisation)

Mais je vais attendre un peu avant de télécharger Lion (cette nuit ou demain soir au plus tard, car je penses que les serveurs sont surchargés à fond, et si c'est pour attendre 5h alors que j'ai une connexion 20Mo ...)

@snorand : Si jamais les tests se révèlent décevants, tu auras la possibilité de dégoter un Air 2010 sur le refurb en 4Go, cependant, les tarifs devraient être globalement identiques entre le store Education et le refurb, je viens de vérifier à l'instant, et de souvenir on en trouvait pour environ 1180&#8364;

Peut-être qu'Apple va réajuster ses prix avec la nouvelle publication ? et rendre l'achat du 2010 refurb intéressant


----------



## Li@mst0rM (20 Juillet 2011)

A lire certains post on se demandent presque si cette MaJ n'est pas "dommage" (surtout concernant les procc, pour un novice comme moi j'avoue m'y perdre). Moi qui attendait la gamme 2011 pour prendre 4go de ram sans trop raquer (sur des 11"), en fait cela ne change pas tant que cela ? 

Par contre je ne comprends pas ceux qui parlent du passage à 4go de base. Alors que le premier 11" est bien à 2go (cela passe uniquement pour les 13" ?) ?

Car de mon coté ( http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...ant-achat-macbook-air-macbook-pro-686072.html ) je compte prendre un 11" premier prix avec en rajout 4go au lieu de 2go, car je n'ai pas besoin de l'espace DD donné sur le modèle au dessus (128go), mais c'est dommage de pas avoir mis de facto 4go partout.


----------



## Candyce (20 Juillet 2011)

Pour le 11, je serais toi, j'attendrais que les anciens soient sur le refurb afin d'avoir des machines bien moins chères. J'attends de voir les premiers retours mais si les nouveaux chauffent autant que les MBP, je serais bien contente d'avoir pris le mien avant que les sandybridges viennent mettre leurs gros pieds dans le plat.


----------



## snorand (20 Juillet 2011)

Le problème du Refurb... c'est que c'est des machines déjà utilisées, et que ça me rebute un peu (Surtout si les prix sont identiques)

Quand je parlais de l'évolution à 4Go de RAM de base, c'est que j'ai l'intention de prendre un 13 pouces, du coup, pour moi c'est avantageux

Par contre, j'attends avec impatience les nouveaux tests, que j'espère voir arriver avant la semaine prochaine 

(Depuis le temps que je le veux  )


----------



## UnAm (21 Juillet 2011)

Toximityx a dit:


> Le réel souci est la limitation de la RAM à 4 gigas...



Tu sous entends que Lion n'est pas aussi fluide que SL avec 4Go? Sur un MBA 11"?


Oui je ne suis pas dév... ni «««dév»»»


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Juillet 2011)

les prix sont en baisse, la puissance au RDV... 
Ce n'est toutefois pas assez pour me faire abandonner la mouture du MBA (2009) que j'utilise, d'abord le gain de puissance ne me sert pas à grand chose ni même les 4 GO de RAM.

J'attends que le MBA soit plus mobile : meilleure autonomie, la 3G intégrée, et un plus grand capacité de stockage.

mais si je n'étais pas déja équipe, je n'aurai aucune hésitation...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2011)

For the Geeks only :

http://electricpig.co.uk/2011/07/20...re-amazing-outperforms-all-2010-macbook-pros/

J'ai bien aimé le commentaire d'un lecteur de MacRumors, à propos de l'idée de faire d'un MBA sa machine principale au travail :

nagromme
_4 hours ago at 01:58 pm_
_Maybe I am crazy, but Ive just realised that I want new 11inch MBA and Thunderbolt Display. Am I crazy? I need feedback. I want it mostly for Aperture and Photoshop. Cinema display has firewire so I can connect my external drives. Seems perfect. Doesnt it?_

Sounds tempting, right? An external display/docking station for desktop-style use, 2nd-gen Core speed, SSD speed, plus the most portable laptop ever&#8212;all in one?

But you&#8217;re flat-out crazy if you&#8217;d consider an Air for serious work: I&#8217;ve done that (Photoshop, Flash, OpenOffice) for 3 years on my Air, and it means that ALL MY WORK is right there, ready to grab with one hand and run out the door! No synching needed, nothing to think about. I just have all my projects with me SO much more of the time than I used to with my 15&#8221; bulkmonster. And yet I can do everything I need right on the Air.

That means I&#8217;m never away from work  My clients can get me to do stuff all the time!

Do yourself a favor: if you do pro work, get the bulkiest laptop you can, or a giant tower, and tell your clients you&#8217;ll "deal with it" when you get back to the office 

Don&#8217;t get addicted to the Air like me. Save yourself.


----------



## Larme (21 Juillet 2011)

xD
Amusante anecdote si réelle...


----------



## nicoolas94 (21 Juillet 2011)

J'ai un MacBook 11' air version 2010, je ne regrette pas après avoir vu les nouveaux, sauf sur une chose le disque dur passe à 256 go... Moi qui me sens un peu à l'étroit dans mes 128 go... Est-ce que vous savez si on pourra se faire changer je disque dur dans une boutique Apple par exemple? Merci!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2011)

Certains le font eux-mêmes, nicoolas94 : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/m...0-go-owc-mercury-aura-pro-express-635992.html


----------



## Li@mst0rM (21 Juillet 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> J'attends que le MBA soit plus mobile : meilleure autonomie, la 3G intégrée, et un plus grand capacité de stockage.



ça donne envie c'est sûr.. (enfin sauf pour la capacité de stockage) mais bon, encore attendre ? non merci. 

Le premier test MacGé est paru : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/209102/les-macbook-air-en-ont-sous-le-capot 

Moi ce que je veux ce sont des feedback sur la chaleur effectivement.. le seul point qui me fait encore hésiter entre du refurb et la nouvelle gamme. 

Ah oui et pour mon "besoin" (http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...ant-achat-macbook-air-macbook-pro-686072.html) je rappel que je risque de profiter de l'offre AOC donc 12%/15% au niveau prix c'est comme si je me retrouvai sur le refurb. 

Sauf que je risque d'avoir plus de flexibilité (car je me dirige vers un 11" 4Go 64go donc ce n'est pas un "de base" il faut que je puisse le modifier via le store, ce qui n'est pas faisable via le refurb).


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Juillet 2011)

le MBA est ma machine principale, comme je jongle entre plusieurs sites et avec beaucoup de déplacements le caractére de portabilité reste un élément fondamental. 

L'intérêt de plus ce capacité de stockage c'est d'éviter de devoir jongler périodiquement avec les données présentes sur la machine.

Etant équipé j'attends pour changer, je ne pourrai plus me passer du MBA ni même reprendre un autre portable plus lourd...


----------



## After8 (21 Juillet 2011)

En 2010 je voulais acheter le MBA 13" car on pouvait le booster pas mal par rapport au 11"

Aujourd'hui la seule différence entre le 11 et le 13 boostés, outre la taille de l'écran c'est la port SD.

Donc je me demande vraiment si je vais pas opter pour le 11" et aller au bout de l'idée d'ultra portabilité.


----------



## Tox (21 Juillet 2011)

Si ce n'est qu'en configuration toutes options, le 11" et le 13" reviennent presque au même prix... Cruel dilemme pour celui qui vise le Core i7 :rateau:


----------



## badboyprod (21 Juillet 2011)

Pour ma part j'attends l'appel de mon revendeur pour aller récupérer un MBA 11", 4Go de RAM et 128SSD. Ce qui ne dérange un peu, c'est de ne plus avoir la clé USB avec Lion installé dessus... Mais bon tant pis!

Si vous connaissez une bonne pochette, je suis preneur!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Juillet 2011)

After8 a dit:


> En 2010 je voulais acheter le MBA 13" car on pouvait le booster pas mal par rapport au 11"
> 
> Aujourd'hui la seule différence entre le 11 et le 13 boostés, outre la taille de l'écran c'est la port SD.
> 
> Donc je me demande vraiment si je vais pas opter pour le 11" et aller au bout de l'idée d'ultra portabilité.


 
Ah ? Et en 2010, c'était quoi de plus les différences pour booster pas mal ?


----------



## zeme (21 Juillet 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ah ? Et en 2010, c'était quoi de plus les différences pour booster pas mal ?



Je crois qu'il veut dire qu'avec la version 2010, si tu voulais le plus gros cpu, tu étais obligé de prendre le 13". Alors que maintenant tu peux avoir la même chose sur le 11 que sur le 13.


----------



## Larme (21 Juillet 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Certains le font eux-mêmes, nicoolas94 : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/m...0-go-owc-mercury-aura-pro-express-635992.html


 
Merde. Ca veut dire que dans mon cas, l'option au 256Go sur le 11" étant facturé 300 euros (légèrement moins avec l'offre éduction) revient moins cher que de l'installer soi-même... Moins qui pensais passer par une installation manuelle pour économiser un peu...
Bon certes, le OWC est plus rapide, même si d'après sont point de vue, cela ne se note pas tant que ca... Les deux seuls avantages que je vois, c'est que j'aurais un deuxième SSD sous la main (vu sur un topic ici, que sous USB, c'est véloce tout de même) et que je peux le faier plus tard, et ne suis pas donc obligé de débourser la somme (déjà) importante d'un seul coup...


----------



## After8 (21 Juillet 2011)

zeme a dit:


> Je crois qu'il veut dire qu'avec la version 2010, si tu voulais le plus gros cpu, tu étais obligé de prendre le 13". Alors que maintenant tu peux avoir la même chose sur le 11 que sur le 13.



Exactement.
Et la RAM, et les 256 Go de HDD

(pour la Ram je sais plus)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

After8 a dit:


> Exactement.
> Et la RAM, et les 256 Go de HDD
> 
> (pour la Ram je sais plus)



Pas pour la ram. Dans tous les cas les 4 Go étaient en option sur le 2010 (quel que soit le modèle 11" ou 13" )


----------



## linky-monky (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

On peut acheter de la mémoire SSD et la rajouter soi même à moindre prix j'espère parce que les options sont sacrement salées !!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

linky-monky a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> On peut acheter de la mémoire SSD et la rajouter soi même à moindre prix j'espère parce que les options sont sacrement salées !!



ça coute encore plus cher que les SSD classiques car ce sont des barettes de Ram et non un disque au format 2,5".


----------



## badboyprod (21 Juillet 2011)

Ca y est j'ai le mien! En un mot: Superbe! Bon Lion est un peu perturbant, mais ça à l'air pas mal.

Par contre, quelqu'un sait comment je peux sauvegarder entièrement mon iPad sur mon nouveau Macbook Air?


----------



## globeman (21 Juillet 2011)

badboyprod a dit:


> Ca y est j'ai le mien! En un mot: Superbe! Bon Lion est un peu perturbant, mais ça à l'air pas mal.
> 
> Par contre, quelqu'un sait comment je peux sauvegarder entièrement mon iPad sur mon nouveau Macbook Air?



Tu vas revendre l'ipad?
J'hesite a remplacer l'ipad par un petit mba 11 pouces


----------



## badboyprod (21 Juillet 2011)

globeman a dit:


> Tu vas revendre l'ipad?
> J'hesite a remplacer l'ipad par un petit mba 11 pouces



Bah je ne sais pas encore... Pas trop la même utilité des deux. Mais on verra à l'usage.


----------



## billygun (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je suis un novice en informatique et suis fortement intéressé par les nouveaux mba 13''...

Quelqu'un peut il m'indiquer concrètement la différence entre le processeur i5 et i7 ?
Si je choisis l'option i7, quel sera les changements dans l'utilisation quotidienne de mon mba?
L'impact sur la batterie est il non négligeable (consommation plus rapide de celle-ci) ?

Voila un peu toutes les questions que je me pose... Je remercie ce qui prendront le temps de me lire et de répondre


----------



## snorand (21 Juillet 2011)

Le 1er test vient de tomber : 

http://www.laptopmag.com/review/lap...1.aspx?mode=benchmarks&cids=2392,2843,2393,pa

Au regard des caractéristiques, c'est impressionnant 

(Pour les degrés, c'est en Fahrenheit)

Il semble en tout point meilleur à la mouture 2010, je pense commander dès demain matin avec livraison express pour le recevoir samedi midi


----------



## Larme (22 Juillet 2011)

billygun a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je suis un novice en informatique et suis fortement intéressé par les nouveaux mba 13''...
> 
> ...



L'i7 est plus rapide que l'i5.
Cependant, la première question est : quelle est ton utilisation ? Car dépenser pour un i7 qui ne se révèlera pas utile à ton utilisation, c'est pas forcément une bonne idée pour ton porte-monnaie...


----------



## billygun (22 Juillet 2011)

Larme a dit:


> L'i7 est plus rapide que l'i5.
> Cependant, la première question est : quelle est ton utilisation ? Car dépenser pour un i7 qui ne se révèlera pas utile à ton utilisation, c'est pas forcément une bonne idée pour ton porte-monnaie...



Tout d abord, merci pour ta réponse.
Mon utilisation principale sera internet, téléchargement, films et jeux pas trop gourmands...
La vitesse est elle réellement améliorée? Bénéficiant de la réduc Apple on campus, cette option pourrait être à ma porter si elle apporte réellement un plus a l ordinateur...
J aimerai aussi garder une bonne autonomie pour ma batterie, sais tu si le passage de l'i7 à l'i5 a un impact sur la consommation d énérgie?


----------



## KaptainKavern (22 Juillet 2011)

Un i7 pour cette utilisation est "useless". Il a un intérêt si tu veux encoder, faire de la vidéo ou du traitement photo un peu plus lourd, sinon l'i5 suffit.

Moi j'attends les tests du i7 sur deux sujets : l'impact sur l'autonomie (en situation de base, pas en triturage ou en encodage qui se feront sur secteur) et chauffe... Si l'i7 a le même comportement que l'i5 cela peut prolonger un peu la vie de la machine, sinon aucun intérêt, surtout dans le cas du 11" qui a déjà une autonomie plus réduite.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

Je fais ce que je veux avec mon MBA 11" core 2 duo 1,6 GHZ, 4 Go de ram et 128 de SSD.
Ce qui sous-entend dans les tâches les plus lourdes Photoshop, Illustrator et Dreamweaver donc je vois pas d'intérêt pour le moment de changer.
Pour le clavier rétroéclairé je trouve ça gadget vu que je connais mon clavier presque par coeur et sur mon MacBook Air 13" je le trouve trop sensible.
Il se met trop vite en marche, bon je n'habite une maison super lumineuse et je ne vis pas dans un pays réputé pour l'être non plus (Belgique) mais quand même qu'il se mette en route à 10 H du matin dans mon salon ...


----------



## Li@mst0rM (22 Juillet 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je fais ce que je veux avec mon MBA 11" core 2 duo 1,6 GHZ, 4 Go de ram et 128 de SSD.
> Ce qui sous-entend dans les tâches les plus lourdes Photoshop, Illustrator et Dreamweaver donc je vois pas d'intérêt pour le moment de changer.
> Pour le clavier rétroéclairé je trouve ça gadget vu que je connais mon clavier presque par coeur et sur mon MacBook Air 13" je le trouve trop sensible.
> Il se met trop vite en marche, bon je n'habite une maison super lumineuse et je ne vis pas dans un pays réputé pour l'être non plus (Belgique) mais quand même qu'il se mette en route à 10 H du matin dans mon salon ...



Tiens ça m'intéresse... le clavier rétro-éclairé ne peut pas s'activer manuellement ? Il n'y a pas de paramétrages pour le régler ? 

Car cela doit influencer sur la batterie et comme un de mes intérêts principaux est aussi la batterie lors de mon achat de MBA (fin de semaine prochaine au maximum, le temps de voir les tests) ça m'intéresse.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

Oui







Ça consomme un peu de batterie mais pas trop, j'ai le souvenir que ça ne me gênait pas.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Juillet 2011)

De mémoire, le rétro éclairage du clavier consomme au alentours de 0,5 watt (variable selon l'intensité), soit ~10% de la consommation d'un MacBook Air en surf (sans flash). Donc grosso modo, l'autonomie perd 10% avec le rétro éclairage actif.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2011)

Ah pardon je savais pas, j'utilise souvent l'écran avec 4 barres donc ça compense un peu .


----------



## Li@mst0rM (22 Juillet 2011)

S'il est désactivable alors ça va


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Juillet 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ah pardon je savais pas, j'utilise souvent l'écran avec 4 barres donc ça compense un peu .


 
Personnellement, je laisse aussi souvent sur 4 barres.  Et donc même effet de compensation.


----------



## billygun (22 Juillet 2011)

KaptainKavern a dit:


> Un i7 pour cette utilisation est "useless". Il a un intérêt si tu veux encoder, faire de la vidéo ou du traitement photo un peu plus lourd, sinon l'i5 suffit.
> 
> Moi j'attends les tests du i7 sur deux sujets : l'impact sur l'autonomie (en situation de base, pas en triturage ou en encodage qui se feront sur secteur) et chauffe... Si l'i7 a le même comportement que l'i5 cela peut prolonger un peu la vie de la machine, sinon aucun intérêt, surtout dans le cas du 11" qui a déjà une autonomie plus réduite.



Avec un i7, la performance est elle améliorée si l'on veut installer des jeux pas trop gourmands (type counter strike, ... ) ?


----------



## billygun (23 Juillet 2011)

Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Juillet 2011)

Conterstrike, c'est tellement vieux que ça tourne sur n'importe quoi. Pas besoin d'un Core i7 pour ça. D'ailleurs Core i5 ou i7, la partie graphique ne change guère.


----------



## Candyce (23 Juillet 2011)

Déjà quelques retours concernant la chauffe ou non de ces nouveaux engins ?


----------



## Ezel (23 Juillet 2011)

Comme je le disais dans le fil d'à côté, aucun souci de chauffe pour moi avec une utilisation surf/bureautique/développement principalement. J'ai réussi à le faire chauffer avec quelques vidéos flash sinon je ne l'entends pas.


----------



## Minibordas (23 Juillet 2011)

Satisfait de mon côté. Pas de chauffe particulière en mode bureautique et surtout aucuns bruits. Rétro éclairage plus sensible que mon vieux macbook pro, mais il est possible de le désactiver.

Core I7 et ssd 256 de mon côté sur le 11,6. Performance sont bien présente. La batterie tiens pour le moment ses promesses si vous ne surfez pas sur des sites en flash non stop.


----------



## Ezel (23 Juillet 2011)

Ah toi aussi tu as remarqué le rétro-éclairage du clavier ? Il éclaire fort quand on le met à fond ! Je trouve aussi que le clavier est différent. Peut-être que celui de mon MacBook commençait à se faire vieux mais je trouve celui du MBA plus silencieux et la texture des touches est différente. Tu as cette impression là aussi ou c'est moi qui rêve ?


----------



## Minibordas (23 Juillet 2011)

Pour le clavier je peux pas vraiment comparer. Mon vieux MBP n'avais pas encore ce type de clavier ;-)


----------



## Li@mst0rM (25 Juillet 2011)

Je n'ai eu qu'un autre ordinateur portable dans ma vie, un acer (relativement nul d'ailleurs..) et comme sa batterie pouvait s'enlever via un clip, lorsque je le branchais au secteur, j'enlevais la batterie, pour éviter qu'elle ne marche pour rien. Comme il n'est pas possible de faire cette manipulation sur un MBA, est-ce que lorsque le MBA est branché à l'electricité il désactive automatiquement la batterie, ou est-ce possible de le faire manuellement ? Ou cela n'est-il pas possible et il recharge constamment la batterie (et elle fonctionne même quand elle est rechargée à 100% ) ?


----------



## Larme (25 Juillet 2011)

_Les chargeurs Macs ne chargent plus la batterie lorsque celle-ci est entièrement réchargée..._


----------



## terradouf (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour a toutes et tous,  Loin de toutes connexions internet pdt 2semaines, je n ai pas suivi le lancement des mba.  Apres quelques lectures, je n ai pas trouvé une reponse claire: les mba sont ils livrés avec 1clé usb contenant Lion ou non?  Merci pour celui ou celle qui m apportera une reponse et bonne journée à toutes et tous


----------



## zeme (26 Juillet 2011)

terradouf a dit:


> Bonjour a toutes et tous,  Loin de toutes connexions internet pdt 2semaines, je n ai pas suivi le lancement des mba.  Apres quelques lectures, je n ai pas trouvé une reponse claire: les mba sont ils livrés avec 1clé usb contenant Lion ou non?  Merci pour celui ou celle qui m apportera une reponse et bonne journée à toutes et tous



Sur le site apple :

*Contenu du coffret*



MacBook Air
Adaptateur secteur MagSafe 45 W, prise secteur et cordon d'alimentation
Documentation aux formats papier et électronique


----------



## eric75007 (26 Juillet 2011)

Je regrette l'absence d'option SSD 512 Go (même cher) qui aurait permis de faire du MBA ma machine principale. J'attends donc la prochaine génération pour me lancer ou peut être avec un peu de chance cette option sera proposée dans un 2 eme temps.


----------



## zosodesbois (26 Juillet 2011)

C'est une bonne Question 
Si on se base sur le fait qu'on ne peut pas faire de réinstallation de système antérieur à ce qui était initialement installé sur le mac (donc Lion dans ce cas). Et que cette fameuse clé est prévu à l'achat dans le courant du mois d'Aout, je pense qu'elle est éffectivement livrée avec le macbook Air.

À ceux qui ont acheté un mac avec Lion cette dernière semaine, Aviez vous directement l'OS Lion en allumant ou aviez vous Snow Leopard et un code gratuit pour le télécharger ?


----------



## RomainPa (26 Juillet 2011)

zosodesbois a dit:


> À ceux qui ont acheté un mac avec Lion cette dernière semaine, Aviez vous directement l'OS Lion en allumant ou aviez vous Snow Leopard et un code gratuit pour le télécharger ?



C'est clairement indiqué sur le Store que le MBA 2011 est livré avec Lion.


----------



## p.boussaguet (26 Juillet 2011)

zosodesbois a dit:


> C'est une bonne Question
> Si on se base sur le fait qu'on ne peut pas faire de réinstallation de système antérieur à ce qui était initialement installé sur le mac (donc Lion dans ce cas). Et que cette fameuse clé est prévu à l'achat dans le courant du mois d'Aout, je pense qu'elle est éffectivement livrée avec le macbook Air.
> 
> À ceux qui ont acheté un mac avec Lion cette dernière semaine, Aviez vous directement l'OS Lion en allumant ou aviez vous Snow Leopard et un code gratuit pour le télécharger ?



Apparemment, pas de clés USB dans le paquet .... voir les quelques "unboxing" visibles sur youtube ou dailymotion.

On devrait  cecidit pouvoir le télécharger pour le graver ou le placer sur une clé non ?!


----------



## terradouf (26 Juillet 2011)

RomainPa a dit:


> C'est clairement indiqué sur le Store que le MBA 2011 est livré avec Lion.



Livré avec Lion certes mais sous quelle forme: pré-installé ou avec cette fameuse clé?

Merci à celles et ceux ayant reçus leur mba de confirmer ou non la présence d'une clé


----------



## Ezel (26 Juillet 2011)

Les MacBook Air sont livrés avec Lion installé, sans clé USB. Vous pouvez en créer une vous-même, voir cet article.

En cas de problème, il y a une partition de restauration sur le disque (voir ici).


Edit : lien


----------



## sacha78 (26 Juillet 2011)

Moi je trouve qu'il chauffe un peu ce nouveau MBA 2011 13,3, j'ai pris la configuration classique donc icore5, SSD 128Go... 

J'ai téléchargé "istats menu" pour voir un peu la T° du CPU car je trouvais qu'il chauffait rapidement lorsqu'on le sollicitait un peu  (surf web + une video youtube ouverte, itunes), la T° CPU peut monter jusqu'à 70° bien que celui ci soit toujours inaudible (heureusement d'ailleurs) et redescendre autour de 45-50° lorsque je sollicite peu comme actuellement et écrivant ces lignes.

Ma question est de savoir si vous trouviez cela normal et également est ce que avec les anciens MBA sous Snow Léopard (modèle 2010) la température montait aussi haute avec l'utilisation que j'ai évoqué ci dessus. Je me demandais également si la version actuel de "Lion" était en cause, sachant qu'il y' aura probablement des correctifs à venir.

Pour finir avec la même utilisation sur mon Imac 21,5 et Core 2 Duo (modèle début 2010) sous Snow Léopard la T°CPU tourne autour des 40° (effectivement ce ne sont pas les même machines et les mêmes modes de refroidissement) 

Merci de me faire partager vos expériences


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Juillet 2011)

J'ai un MacBook Air 2010 avec maintenant Lion. La température du processeur varie entre 32°C et 40°C quand je lis et répond sur ce forum. Quand il lit une vidéo YouTube en 720p, la température passe à 45~50°C pour le processeur. C'était pareil avec Snow Leopard. J'ai rarement vu plus de 50°C sauf en jouant...


----------



## Ezel (26 Juillet 2011)

@sacha78

Les températures que tu donnes me paraissent normales, j'ai à peu près les mêmes. Sur ma machine, la température la plus élevée que j'ai eu a été de 80°C pendant l'indexation Spotlight + vidéo 1080p sur YouTube. En surf + iTunes + Mail, j'ai 40 à 50°C également, et ventilateur à 2000rpm. Ça me paraît pas particulièrement élevé, mais je n'ai pas eu de MacBook Air 2010 donc je ne peux pas comparer. 

Les Core ix chauffent plus que les Core 2 Duo d'après les posts que j'ai lu sur le MacBook Pro. Il y a aussi Flash qui est en cause, il est mal optimisé et le CPU chauffe vite. Le post de Pascal_TTH m'étonne d'ailleurs, mon ancien MacBook Unibody Core 2 Duo montait rapidement à 60-70°C avec du flash.

Ça te gène beaucoup ?


----------



## bess. (26 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait l'acquisition d'un macbook air 13" i5. J'ai remarqué que le faire glisser se fait pas 3 doigts et je ne trouve pas très pratique. Habitué à un clic (macbook pro 4.1 l'option a disparue sur lion mais actif et 6.2). Avez-vous remarquer ce changement !?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Ezel a dit:


> @sacha78
> 
> Les températures que tu donnes me paraissent normales, j'ai à peu près les mêmes. Sur ma machine, la température la plus élevée que j'ai eu a été de 80°C pendant l'indexation Spotlight + vidéo 1080p sur YouTube. En surf + iTunes + Mail, j'ai 40 à 50°C également, *et ventilateur à 2000rpm*. Ça me paraît pas particulièrement élevé, mais je n'ai pas eu de MacBook Air 2010 donc je ne peux pas comparer.



Bonsoir, à ce niveau-là, le ventilateur fait-il du bruit ?


----------



## Ezel (26 Juillet 2011)

Ah non aucun, c'est le niveau le plus bas. A 2000rpm, la machine est totalement silencieuse.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Juillet 2011)

Ezel a dit:


> @sacha78
> 
> Les températures que tu donnes me paraissent normales, j'ai à peu près les mêmes. Sur ma machine, la température la plus élevée que j'ai eu a été de 80°C pendant l'indexation Spotlight + vidéo 1080p sur YouTube. En surf + iTunes + Mail, j'ai 40 à 50°C également, et ventilateur à 2000rpm. Ça me paraît pas particulièrement élevé, mais je n'ai pas eu de MacBook Air 2010 donc je ne peux pas comparer.
> 
> ...



C'est peut-être pas la même génération de Core 2 Duo et puis dans le MacBook Air, c'est un Penryn 3M ULV avec un TDP de 10 watts (la dernière génération produite par Intel) alors que c'est un Core 2 Duo Penryn normal (TDP de 25 ou 35 watts) dans les Unibody.


----------



## Ezel (27 Juillet 2011)

Ah oui tu as raison, j'avais oublié que c'était la gamme ULV sur les MacBook Air. Ce n'est pas très surprenant mais la différence sur ce point entre les deux modèles serait donc bien sensible. J'ai hâte de lire les tests pour me faire une idée plus générale. Concernant l'autonomie également.


----------



## sacha78 (27 Juillet 2011)

Ezel a dit:


> @sacha78
> 
> Les températures que tu donnes me paraissent normales, j'ai à peu près les mêmes. Sur ma machine, la température la plus élevée que j'ai eu a été de 80°C pendant l'indexation Spotlight + vidéo 1080p sur YouTube. En surf + iTunes + Mail, j'ai 40 à 50°C également, et ventilateur à 2000rpm. Ça me paraît pas particulièrement élevé, mais je n'ai pas eu de MacBook Air 2010 donc je ne peux pas comparer.
> 
> ...



Un petit peu mais c'est pas dramatique pour son utilisation, en fait je m'étonnais car l'ancien MBA 2010 était réputé pour son silence et le fait qu'il ne chauffe pas beaucoup. Au début je pensais même soit a problème matériel ou hardware mais apparemment, ce serait un fonctionnement normal des nouveaux processeurs. L'avenir nous le dira !


----------



## R3v0x (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, si j'ai bien compris le MBP 13" reste mieux que le dernier MBA sortis récemment ?

De ce que j'ai compris (je suis un tout petit nouveau, excusez de mon ignorance..) Le MBA est bien pour se déplacer, le design est parfais rien à redire, niveaux matériel peut être un peu juste pour certains, et quoi d'autres je bloque ?

Conceranant le MBP, il est un peu plus lourd, un design plus digne DU PC portable type, offrant la possibilité de changer certaines pièces et offrant de meilleur performances (mais moins cher de 100, il est ou le problème :mouais:? )

Concrètement, si on utilise beaucoup internet, qu'on télécharge un peu, qu'on regarde des films/séries, qu'on fait du traitement de texte, un peu de retouche photos lequel est le mieux ?


----------



## Arcetnathon (27 Juillet 2011)

Franchement tenir le discours qu un core i5 est un peu juste, c est un non sens. Qu il manque de connectiques


----------



## RomainPa (27 Juillet 2011)

R3v0x a dit:


> Concrètement, si on utilise beaucoup internet, qu'on télécharge un peu, qu'on regarde des films/séries, qu'on fait du traitement de texte, un peu de retouche photos lequel est le mieux ?



Pour ca, le MBA suffit amplement.


----------



## R3v0x (27 Juillet 2011)

Mais me concernant, j'ai besoin d'un lecteur CD/DVD et j'ai vu que le MBA n'en possedais pas un d'origine.. Assez contraignant tout de même ? 

Et si on regarde les prix de la Fnac le Pro est moins cher (de 100) que le Air alors que le remplacement des pièces est possible sur le MBP et non sur le MBA...


----------



## olivierlevi (27 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Moi, je me demande si le macbook air 13" que je rêve d'acheter va convenir à l'usage que j'en ferai... 

J'ai le malheur de devoir utiliser régulièrement 2 logiciels qui ne tournent que sous windows, et donc j'ai vmware fusion pour faire tourner tout ça dans mon macbook actuel (modèle de 2008 : 2,4 Ghz, et 2 Go de RAM à 667 Mhz). Ca fonctionne, même si quelques ralentissements se font resentir de temps en temps.

Qu'en pensez vous ? Est ce que vmware fusion tournera bien sur un macbook air 13" (avec I5 ou I7) ?

Merci à vous.


----------



## Tox (27 Juillet 2011)

A mon sens, il ne fait aucun doute qu'un MBA 2011 est bien plus puissant qu'un MB, quelque soit son millésime...

Avant de faire le grand saut, j'attends juste que Lion sorte de ces quelques semaines de couveuse nécessaires à toute révision de OS X...


----------



## p.boussaguet (27 Juillet 2011)

Vite MacG !!! le test du 13" !!
Mon Macbook Pro 13" Core2Duo est en train de trouver des acquéreurs et je veux être sûr de ne pas faire une boulette.

Quelqu'un aurait-il eu l'occasion de comparer ce MBA au MBP 13" Core2Duo 2010 ?

Merci à vous ... ;-)


----------



## banban56 (28 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour amis Mac users 

J'ai eu mon mien hier. Toujours impressionné par la rapidité du Store d'Apple. Acheté dimanche soir, TNT est passé chez moi hier midi. 

Deux colis : le Air et la petite carte iTunes  C'est un modèle 13", i5 et 256 Go de SSD.

C'est mon premier Air, avant j'avais un MacBook blanc de 2nd génération. Croyez mal que ça change tout  Au niveau du poids, c'est génial et laluminium change vraiment la donne ! 

Packaging toujours aussi magnifique ! A chaque fois, j'ai l'impression d'acheter de la porcelaine de Limoges :rateau: Démarrage. Lion est pré-installé dessus et la configuration ne dure que 5 min.

Première utilisation : ouaaah c'est HYPER intuituf ! Je n'ai pas d'iPhone donc l'utilisation de l'iOS je ne connais pas et je n'ai mis que 10 min à m'y faire et à adopter ! J'ai même trouvé tout seul certains trucs avec le trackpad, par pure réflexe et non pas, parce que je cherchais comment faire tel et tel truc.

Je posterais un nouveau post d'ici quelques jours, après une utilisation plus poussée


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Juillet 2011)

C'est pas iOS, c'est OS X. C'est pas vraiment la même chose...


----------



## polo84360 (28 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour les gens!

J'ai un MBP fin 2008 15'' (les premiers unibody) avec core2duo 2.4GHz et les 2 cartes graphiques Nvidia..
Je pense à le revendre (déjà trouvé acheteur) car je voudrais en reprendre un avec ecran 13'' et meilleur autonomie.
Déjà je voulais savoir au niveau du CPU, qu'est ce que vaut le i5 1.7 GHz par rapport à mon core2duo? mieux ou pas?
Pour la carte graphique, pour info en 2 ans je n'ai jamais installé un jeux digne de ce nom... mais à titre indicatif que vaut la HD3000 comparée à la 96000M GT?
Et selon vous combien je peux revendre mon MBP..? je pensais entre 800 et 1000 qu'en pensez vous?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Juillet 2011)

J'ai vendu mon MacBook Pro Unibody 2,53 GHz première génération 1000  en décembre 2010. Donc à mon avis, plutôt 800 que 1000 . 

http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-HD-Graphics-3000.37948.0.html
http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-9600M-GT.9449.0.html

Si tu regardes dans les benchs communs (Cinebench R10 ou 3D Mark Vantage), l'HD Graphics 3000 est plus puissante. Si tu regardes les jeux repris dans les deux cas, la GeForce 9600 GT est jusqu'à 2x plus rapide. Bref, tu vas y perdre en puissance 3D ludique...


----------



## polo84360 (28 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide..
Mais étant donné que je ne joue pas cela ne devrait donc pas être problématique..
Et au niveau processeur, qu'en penses-tu?
Est-ce que le nouveau MBA 13'' sera au moins aussi rapide que mon MBP actuel?
Car sinon il y a aussi le MBP 13'' qui a un CPU plus puissant.. d'ailleurs que vaut il par rapport à mon MBP actuel? mieux ou pas? merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

polo84360 a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse rapide..
> Mais étant donné que je ne joue pas cela ne devrait donc pas être problématique..
> Et au niveau processeur, qu'en penses-tu?
> *Est-ce que le nouveau MBA 13'' sera au moins aussi rapide que mon MBP actuel?*
> Car sinon il y a aussi le MBP 13'' qui a un CPU plus puissant.. d'ailleurs que vaut il par rapport à mon MBP actuel? mieux ou pas? merci



Le MBA est plus puissant.


----------



## polo84360 (28 Juillet 2011)

sans aucun doute?
Et pour quelqu'un comme moi qui fait du net, ecoute de la musique, telecharge, traitement de texte, regarde des divx via ordi sur la TV.. le MBA 13'' ou le MBP 13'' (moins cher de 100&#8364.. Car j'imagine que le MBP est plus puissant que le MBA.. non?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

polo84360 a dit:


> sans aucun doute?
> Et pour quelqu'un comme moi qui fait du net, ecoute de la musique, telecharge, traitement de texte, regarde des divx via ordi sur la TV.. le MBA 13'' ou le MBP 13'' (moins chez de 100&#8364.. Car j'imagine que le MBP est plus puissant que le MBA.. non?



Sans aucun doute.
Il est plus puissant que les MBP 17" haut de gamme 2010 (selon geekbench).

Prend le Air, il a un SSD, et à l'usage (dans un cas classique comme le tien) ça se sent plus qu'un processeur puissant.


----------



## polo84360 (28 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour tes conseils


----------



## badsean (28 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
si j'ai bien suivi vos discussions, malgré le fait que beaucoup de gens disent que le MBA est une machine "secondaire", on peut dire qu'avec une utilisation dite "normale" ( internet, téléchargement série et films, visionnage vidéo, traitement de texte ), le MBA est amplement suffisant?


----------



## RomainPa (28 Juillet 2011)

Le MBA n'est plus une machine secondaire, mais peut etre une machine principale.

Encore un test élogieux: http://www.anandtech.com/show/4528/the-2011-macbook-air-11-13inch-review/1


----------



## pierregllm (28 Juillet 2011)

RomainPa a dit:


> Le MBA n'est plus une machine secondaire, mais peut etre une machine principale.
> 
> Encore un test élogieux: http://www.anandtech.com/show/4528/the-2011-macbook-air-11-13inch-review/1



Et deux autres ici et là.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Juillet 2011)

badsean a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> si j'ai bien suivi vos discussions, malgré le fait que beaucoup de gens disent que le MBA est une machine "secondaire", on peut dire qu'avec une utilisation dite "normale" ( internet, téléchargement série et films, visionnage vidéo, traitement de texte ), le MBA est amplement suffisant?



Il y a presque 10 ans, mon portable faisait déjà ça... Sauf qu'à l'époque, c'était des DivX.


----------



## badsean (28 Juillet 2011)

Vivement les tests français car je suis nul en anglais^^


----------



## banban56 (28 Juillet 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est pas iOS, c'est OS X. C'est pas vraiment la même chose...



Euuuuh oui merci, je suis au courant  Je parlais bien de l'iPhone donc iOS. Je ne parlais en aucun cas d'un Mac qui lui, tourne sur OS X. Nous sommes d'accord.

Ma phrase, peut être mal dite, disait que ne connaissant pas du tout l'utilisation de iOS, j'ai très vite pris en main et de façon spontanée Lion. Si j'ai dit ça, c'est parce que Lion est beaucoup basé sur iOS en terme de fonctionnalités.


----------



## MacNamara&Troy (28 Juillet 2011)

Je ne sais pas si cela a déjà été dit, mais j'ai remarqué quelque chose qui m'a agréablement surpris: il est possible de connecter des câbles minidisplay sur le port thunderbolt du Macbook Air 2011. La compatibilité semble totale. Une bonne nouvelle, si vous n'avez pas de périphériques compatibles tunderbolt (écran notamment..).

C'est tout


----------



## banban56 (28 Juillet 2011)

C'est en effet une bonne nouvelle mais cela semble logique étant donné que le Thunderbolt est ni plus ni moins, un mix du mini Display Port et du PCI Express


----------



## badsean (28 Juillet 2011)

Et je voulais savoir si beaucoup de gens avaient regretté l'acheter d'un MBA à cause de peu de mémoire du disque dur? Et si oui ont-ils trouvé des solutions pas trop contraignantes? Car c'est la seule chose qui me fait hésiter...


----------



## Larme (29 Juillet 2011)

badsean a dit:


> Et je voulais savoir si beaucoup de gens avaient regretté l'acheter d'un MBA à cause de peu de mémoire du disque dur? Et si oui ont-ils trouvé des solutions pas trop contraignantes? Car c'est la seule chose qui me fait hésiter...



http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/c...ockage-sur-les-petits-macbook-air-666402.html


----------



## badsean (29 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse! J'aurais une dernière question car j'hésite entre le 11' et le 13'.. Y a t-il une différence de performance entre le 11' haut de gamme et le 13' "bas de gamme"? Car je pense pas que la taille du 11' me dérange, donc si les 100 de différence correspondent juste à la différence de taille, je pencherais plus pour le modèle 11'...


----------



## Lunack2011 (29 Juillet 2011)

d'après les test de anandtech : http://www.anandtech.com/show/4528/the-2011-macbook-air-11-13inch-review/7

le 11" aurait un meilleur écran


----------



## Ezel (29 Juillet 2011)

Et quelques pages plus loin dans ce test, on peut voir que les performances du core i5 du 13" sont meilleures, mais de pas grand chose. Et plus intéressant, l'option core i7 offre un gain de performances d'~25% sur le 11" contre ~8-10% sur le 13".

@badsean
Sur cette page du même test, tu trouveras un tableau donnant les caractéristiques des trois processeurs.


----------



## vietnamien (29 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

j'aimerais m'acheter un mba 13 pouces, mais je ne vois pas bien la différence entre 128 et 256 Go de stockage flash.

La différence se ressent à quel niveau? et se ressent-elle vraiment ou c'est juste pour pousser les gens à prendre 256 alors que 128 revient au même?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## p.boussaguet (29 Juillet 2011)

vietnamien a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'aimerais m'acheter un mba 13 pouces, mais je ne vois pas bien la différence entre 128 et 256 Go de stockage flash.
> 
> ...



 là .... il y a du boulot !

Je refile la patate chaude : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive


----------



## badsean (29 Juillet 2011)

Ce n'est pas du tout la meme chose. Au niveau des performances, je crois pas qu'il y a de différences, mais tu aura quand meme deux fois plus de stockage! C'est comme un disque dur de 500Go et de 1To, tu as deux fois plus d'espace de sauvegarde.


----------



## badsean (29 Juillet 2011)

Je crois que mon choix est fait: ce sera un MBA 11', le gain du processeur entre les deux modèles ne me paraît pas primordial, surtout que le SSD va me changer la vie! Et l'écran 11' ne me dérange absolument pas, donc autant économiser 100^^


----------



## dd44 (29 Juillet 2011)

Étant tout nouveau sur le forum, je suis depuis peu le Macbook Air

J'ai actuellement un Macbook Blanc unibody 2,4Ghz,
je souhaite le remplacer par un MacBook Air, et je suis dans le même cas que badsean, 
j'hésite un peu entre les deux modèles de 11", mais bon je pense aussi économiser 100 et prendre le modèle de base, 
pensez-vous que celui-ci sera moins performant par rapport au plus cher des deux ?


----------



## Ezel (29 Juillet 2011)

Le modèle 11" de base est vendu avec 2Go de RAM seulement, je ne sais pas ce que tu veux faire avec ton Mac, mais à ta place je prendrais les 4Go de RAM en option. La RAM est soudée sur la carte mère sur les MBA, donc tu ne pourras plus l'augmenter ensuite. Sinon, entre les deux modèles 11", tu as 2Go de RAM et 64Go SSD sur le modèle de base, contre 4Go de RAM et 128 Go sur le second modèle. Pas de différence de performance entre les deux.


----------



## dd44 (29 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse, 

je pensais que la différence de stockage en flash jouerai sur la performance, mais ça me rassure.

Mais la question est plutôt : pour de l'utilisation juste pour internet, du traitement de texte, quelques téléchargements, la version à 4go est Ram est elle vraiment nécessaire ?


----------



## Ezel (29 Juillet 2011)

Pour de la bureautique et du surf, 2Go peuvent suffire mais dans quelques temps, tu pourrais vouloir utiliser un nouveau logiciel plus gourmand qui demanderait plus de RAM par exemple. Et tu te trouverais coincé. Là par exemple, je suis sur mon MBA 13" donc 4Go, et j'ai déjà 1.80Go de RAM pris avec juste Safari et Pages ouverts. Donc 2Go, ça me paraît vraiment limite :/ Surtout si tu comptes le garder longtemps !


----------



## dd44 (29 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse, reste plu qu'à trouver 150 de plus maintenant


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Juillet 2011)

Ezel a dit:


> Le modèle 11" de base est vendu avec 2Go de RAM seulement, je ne sais pas ce que tu veux faire avec ton Mac, mais à ta place *je prendrais les 4Go de RAM en option*. La RAM est soudée sur la carte mère sur les MBA, donc tu ne pourras plus l'augmenter ensuite. Sinon, entre les deux modèles 11", tu as 2Go de RAM et 64Go SSD sur le modèle de base, contre 4Go de RAM et 128 Go sur le second modèle. Pas de différence de performance entre les deux.


 
C'est pour ainsi dire obligatoire comme option... Le 11 pouces premier prix est en fait une fausse bonne affaire. Autant partir directement sur le 11 pouces avec 4 Go et 128 Go si on compte pérenniser son achat.


----------



## chupastar (30 Juillet 2011)

Tout à fit d'accord, ma copine à un MacBook plus puissant que le miens en terme de puissance processeur, par contre j'ai 4 Go contre 2Go pour elle en RAM, franchement je trouve que c'est le jour et la nuit. Elle ouvre un peu trop d'onglets dans Safari pour qu'elle voit toutes les deux secondes la roue multicolore.

SUr le miens jamais aucun souci.

Pour moi les 4 Go de RAM est une obligation.


----------



## Ezel (30 Juillet 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Autant partir directement sur le 11 pouces avec 4 Go et 128 Go si on compte pérenniser son achat.



Effectivement, j'en suis arrivée à la même conclusion hier soir sur un autre post après avoir été voir les prix des 11". 100 les 2Go supplémentaires, c'est vraiment pas donné. Même avec un budget serré, vaut mieux économiser un peu plus.
Et il y a un autre problème qui se pose avec cette version 2Go : la revente. Revendre cette machine dans quelques années avec ses 2Go soudés risque de s'avérer... compliqué !


----------



## dd44 (30 Juillet 2011)

Bon bah finalement j'ai opter pour le 13", il est parfait 

Mais maintenant c'est avec mon Macbook que j'ai un problème, j'ai voulu le remettre à zéro pour le revendre, mais il est bloqué en recovery, impossible de réinstaller Lion (version craquée) et impossible d'installer Lion par un Disque Dur Externe, je trouve aucune solution ..


----------



## badsean (31 Juillet 2011)

@Enzel
Je ne suis pas très bon dans les caractéristiques des processeurs, donc j'aurais une question simple : j'envisageais de prendre le 11' haut de gamme avec le i7 1,8Gz en option, cependant il revient plus cher de 50 environ ( avec tarif Education ) que le 13' bas de gamme qui a un i5 1,7Gz. Ce gain de performance sur le 11' par rapport au 13' se ressentirait-il vraiment ou serais-ce préférable de prendre directement le 13' bas de gamme? Car je suis quand même séduit par le 11', mais avoir un meilleur processeur est préférable pour moi, donc s'il faut mettre 50 de plus dans le 11' pour avoir un meilleur processeur, et que EN PLUS il soit meilleur que le 13' bas de gamme, je préfère prendre le 11' boosté!


----------



## chupastar (31 Juillet 2011)

Selon les tests que tu trouveras sur els sites américains, le gain du i7 par rapport du i5 du 13" est de l'ordre de 8 à 10 % donc tu y gagne peu.

Par contre le i7 par rapport au i5 du 11" te fait gagner 25 % de puissance en plus.

En bref : tu n'y pardra pas beaucoup à te prendre le 13" de base par rapport à un 11" survitaminé.

Perso j'ai pris le 11" avec le i7 juste car l'ordinateur est plus petit. Si j'avais réellement eu besoin d'un écran 13" j'aurais pris le modèle de base avec les 256 de RAM.


----------



## badsean (31 Juillet 2011)

Ben c'est justement mon cas, car j'ai une préférence pour le 11' donc si je gagne 25% entre le i5 et i7 du 11' je pencherai plutot pour le 11' boosté. Merci de ta reponse!


----------



## chupastar (31 Juillet 2011)

Pas de quoi.

Et si tu veux avoir un autre avis ils en parlent ici.


----------



## Siciliano (31 Juillet 2011)

En même temps, c'est normal que t'es un gain plus grand d'un MBA 11" i5 au i7 qu'un MBA 13" i5 au i7, vu que le i5 du 13", c'est pas le même que celui dans le 11"...
Donc le gain de puissance au final, c'est le même que tu sois avec un 11" ou 13"...


----------



## chupastar (31 Juillet 2011)

Siciliano a dit:


> En même temps, c'est normal que t'es un gain plus grand d'un MBA 11" i5 au i7 qu'un MBA 13" i5 au i7, vu que le i5 du 13", c'est pas le même que celui dans le 11"...
> Donc le gain de puissance au final, c'est le même que tu sois avec un 11" ou 13"...



Bien sur que un 11" ou un 13" sous i7 seront aussi puissant l'un que l'autre. 
Mais le "gain" est bien plus important si on part du 11" plutôt que du 13" justement Ca les deux proc sont différents de base. 

Mais là on joue sur les mots


----------



## Siciliano (31 Juillet 2011)

chupastar a dit:


> Bien sur que un 11" ou un 13" sous i7 seront aussi puissant l'un que l'autre.
> Mais le "gain" est bien plus important si on part du 11" plutôt que du 13" justement Ca les deux proc sont différents de base.
> 
> Mais là on joue sur les mots



Héhé.  
Après, ça dépend du confort que tu veux avec l'écran, c'est tout


----------



## pacificateur (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,  une petite question pour être avant tout achat  je souhaite acheter un MBA 11 ou 13 pas encore décider mais dans tout les cas avec 4Go de ram et 128Go de ssd  Souhaitant faire tourner un logiciel de virtualisation Parallèle ou Fusion,  quel option de processeur me conseillez-vous pour le faire fonctionner dans les meilleurs condition (fluidité) le 11 i5 ou le 11 i7  ou alors le 13 i5 ou le 13 i7  Merci


----------



## chupastar (31 Juillet 2011)

pacificateur a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,  une petite question pour être avant tout achat  je souhaite acheter un MBA 11 ou 13 pas encore décider mais dans tout les cas avec 4Go de ram et 128Go de ssd  Souhaitant faire tourner un logiciel de virtualisation Parallèle ou Fusion,  quel option de processeur me conseillez-vous pour le faire fonctionner dans les meilleurs condition (fluidité) le 11 i5 ou le 11 i7  ou alors le 13 i5 ou le 13 i7  Merci



Soit le 11" i7 soit le 13" i5. Mais je pense que le 13" sera plus confortable... Mais c'est à toi de voir (perso j'ai pris un 11" donc je suis un mauvais exemple).


----------



## Ezel (31 Juillet 2011)

dd44 a dit:


> Mais maintenant c'est avec mon Macbook que j'ai un problème, j'ai voulu le remettre à zéro pour le revendre, mais il est bloqué en recovery, impossible de réinstaller Lion (version craquée) et impossible d'installer Lion par un Disque Dur Externe, je trouve aucune solution ..



Tu as essayé avec les CD livrés avec le mac ? Ou avec le CD de Snow Leopard si tu l'as ? Ça doit être la version crackée qui bloque, il me semble qu'il y a une authentification de la machine sur les serveurs d'Apple quand tu réinstalles.

@pacificateur
L'écran du 13" sera plus confortable mais le 11" fera l'affaire aussi. Passe les voir en magasin pour te faire une idée ?


----------



## dd44 (31 Juillet 2011)

Merci Ezel, en fait, j'ai créer une clé USB bootable de Lion et après plusieurs essais ça à fonctionner tout seul. 

Donc tout roule, je suis ravi de mon Macbook Air 13"


----------



## kelFAI (31 Juillet 2011)

Mon rapide Feedback:

j'avais un iMac 24'' ! très bien
j'en ai eu assez après 3 ans de bon et loyaux services et j'ai switché pour la version ultimate du air 13''(i7 - 256Go)

Que dire la machine est rapide, super silencieuse et franchement agréable. Je peux partir avec tous mes documents, pour le travail et pour me faire plaisir. 
J'aurais aimé l'option 512GO car je sens qu'avec le temps je vais de devoir faire attention aux données que je souhaite sauvegarder. 
Pour l'instant je n'utilise que 130GO avec toute ma bibliothèque iPhoto - (heureusement je ne fais pas de montage vidéo...)

Je vais par contre acheter ensuite l'écran 27'' thunderbolt car à la maison le confort du 27 n'est pas négligeable. 
Aperture se lance en un instant et la réactivité est tellement agréable ! mes 100 de photos ont été importés sur rapidement !


----------



## MacNeyl (31 Juillet 2011)

Comment fonctionne les capteurs de votre macbook air 2011, car chez moi on dirait que sa marche pas malgré en ayant cocher les options.

Merci


----------



## John Kay (31 Juillet 2011)

Rapide feedback après quelques jours sur le MacBook Air 13".

Jai choisi cette machine en remplacement de mon MacBook Pro début 2008. Mon AppleCare 3 ans était terminé et je voulais profiter dune machine sous garantie, vu que lordi est mon outil de travail 7j/7. Comme remplacer ma machine par un MacBook Pro 15" revenait trop cher, jai opté pour le Air en guise de nouvelle machine principale.

Je craignais un peu la taille de lécran 13", mais comme la résolution est équivalente à celle du MBP 15", on ny voit que du feu. Tout ressort plus fin, mais on na pas la sensation de sarracher les yeux. Cétait ma crainte principale, et finalement tout va très bien.

Outre la légèreté de la machine, son silence ma beaucoup surpris. Rien à voir avec les deux ventilos du MBP qui sentendaient toujours. Et le SSD est évidemment un atout pas possible. Je suis tombé sur un Toshiba, mais très franchement, vu la vélocité de lengin comparé au disque dur 7200 tours de mon précédent ordi, jai du mal à imaginer quelque chose de plus rapide. Tout est quasi instantané.

Le bilan est pour le moment absolument positif, les seuls pépins concernent les soucis de compatibilités de divers périphériques avec Lion  la machine ny est donc pour rien.

P.-S. Beaucoup se demandaient si le MacBook Air 13" pouvait servir de machine principale. Ça ma surpris. Mon MacBook Pro de 2008 me permettait dà peu près tout faire  malgré 2go de RAM seulement. Mon nouveau MacBook Air me permet de faire la même chose, de manière infiniment plus rapide (traitement dimages, mise en page, de nombreux logiciels de retouche, de traitement de bande-son, ftp et cie, tout ça simultanément). Finalement, à part pour de gros travaux de vidéo, je vois mal ce qui pourrait mettre à genoux une telle machine.


----------



## Larme (1 Août 2011)

MacNeyl a dit:


> Comment fonctionne les capteurs de votre macbook air 2011, car chez moi on dirait que sa marche pas malgré en ayant cocher les options.
> 
> Merci



De quels capteurs parles-tu ? Parce que des capteurs, y'en a pas mal...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (1 Août 2011)

John Kay a dit:


> Rapide feedback après quelques jours sur le MacBook Air 13".
> 
> Jai choisi cette machine en remplacement de mon MacBook Pro début 2008. Mon AppleCare 3 ans était terminé et je voulais profiter dune machine sous garantie, vu que lordi est mon outil de travail 7j/7. Comme remplacer ma machine par un MacBook Pro 15" revenait trop cher, jai opté pour le Air en guise de nouvelle machine principale.
> 
> ...



C'est exactement mon impression depuis plus de deux ans  avec mon MBA... et encore je n'ai pas le confort proposé sur les derniers modèles


----------



## Gladjessca (1 Août 2011)

Je viens de remplacer mon MB 13 mid 2010 pour le MBA 13 i7 et c'est la grosse surprise. Tout est plus rapide en utilisation courante, on a vraiment l'impression d'être sur une machine beaucoup plus puissante. Je n'utilise pas de jeux (donc pas de soucis avec la carte graphique), par contre le doute avec Handbrake est levé, la conversion d'un film en HD est plus rapide aussi et de beaucoup. Si j'avais des reproches à faire ce serait :

- Le bruit de la ventilation en forte utilisation (conversion par exemple),
- Les 256 Go un peu juste pour une machine principale.

N'hésitez pas, toutes les questions techniques trop subtiles ne se sentent pas au quotidien.


----------



## MacNeyl (1 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je parlais des capteurs lumière concernant l'ecran et le clavier.


----------



## ckfd (1 Août 2011)

Gladjessca a dit:


> Je viens de remplacer mon MB 13 mid 2010 pour le MBA 13 i7 et c'est la grosse surprise. Tout est plus rapide en utilisation courante, on a vraiment l'impression d'être sur une machine beaucoup plus puissante. Je n'utilise pas de jeux (donc pas de soucis avec la carte graphique), par contre le doute avec Handbrake est levé, la conversion d'un film en HD est plus rapide aussi et de beaucoup. Si j'avais des reproches à faire ce serait :
> 
> - Le bruit de la ventilation en forte utilisation (conversion par exemple),
> - Les 256 Go un peu juste pour une machine principale.
> ...



Hello !!!!

je viens de commander le MB air 13 pouces I7 4Gb 256. 
A la lecture des posts je suis rassuré de mon choix mais je flippe un peu du SSD que je vais recevoir ( Roulette russe). 

Par contre un retour des utilisateurs des i7 13 pouces sur l'autonomie dans diverses situations me serait bien utile. J'entends ca et là 4h00 et cela me semble bien maigre moi qui croyait aux 6 heures. 

Des avis en situation ? en surf ? en visu film? en bureautique? en virtualisation? en jeu ? 

D'avance merci!!!

@+


----------



## MacNeyl (1 Août 2011)

J'ai un macbook air 2011 i5 avec SSD 120 TS, et bien cela est très convenable.
Il faut arrêter de critiquer les SSD, les taux de transferts sont bon et je suis sur que l'on ne verrait même pas la différence.


----------



## Arcetnathon (2 Août 2011)

C est pas sur, c est même certain ! C est comme jouer a cod a 200fps puis a 300.


----------



## banban56 (2 Août 2011)

En parlant de COD ... je suis très étonné que MW2 passe très bien dessus, sans aucun lag ! Je vais m'acheter PS CS5 d'ici quelque jours, je vais voir ce que ça donne. Mais j'ai confiance sachant que mon MB de 2006 fonctionnait très bien avec CS4 

Concernant les capteurs pour le rétroéclairage du clavier, je suis pareil. A vrai dire j'ai pas regardé si il y avait des options là dessus mais en gros il ne déteste pas quand il faut l'allumer. C'est normal ? Sur le pro de 2006 de mon cousin ça fonctionnait ainsi donc j'imagine qu'ils ont laissé ça


----------



## Defcon (2 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens également apporter ma (petite) pièce à l'édifice en venant donner mes impressions sur cette machine que j'ai acquise il y a moins d'une heure.

Possédant déjà un Macbook Air 13" Rev A, je me suis dis qu'il était temps que je renouvelle mon matériel. Et quitte à être mobile, autant prendre le modèle 11" à 1149.

Cela fait une dizaine de minutes que je suis dessus et ce que je peux dire c'est qu'il souffle ! Le ventilo est désormais en fonctionnement constant depuis 5 bonnes minutes. Est-ce dû aux synchronisations que j'ai effectué par le biais de Dropbox ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, si il lui en faut aussi peu pour mettre en route les ventilateurs et les pousser au max, ça m'inquiète. Même mon Rev A ne bronchait pas sur de telles tâches.

Je vais encore me donner quelques heures (jours ?) pour tester la bête, sinon je retourne immédiatement vers un modèle de l'année précédente qui apparemment ont montrés toute leur fiabilité et faible chauffe (oui parce qu'il chauffe pas mal en plus).

Je reviendrai bien évidemment sur ce topic pour donner mes impressions à venir.

A tout' ))


----------



## John Kay (2 Août 2011)

Defcon > Les ventilos de mon Air se sont emballés semble-t-il pour rien, lorsque je mettais à jour les fichiers sur la machine, mais il semble que c'est à cause de l'indexation des dizaines de milliers de mail. C'est la seule fois où je l'ai entendu alors que rien ne semblait se passer de significatif sur la machine.
Le reste du temps, il en faut beaucoup pour entendre le ventilo.
Ton souci vient sans doute d'une indexation gourmande qui s'exécute en toute discrétion&#8230;


----------



## Defcon (2 Août 2011)

John Kay a dit:


> Defcon > Les ventilos de mon Air se sont emballés semble-t-il pour rien, lorsque je mettais à jour les fichiers sur la machine, mais il semble que c'est à cause de l'indexation des dizaines de milliers de mail. C'est la seule fois où je l'ai entendu alors que rien ne semblait se passer de significatif sur la machine.
> Le reste du temps, il en faut beaucoup pour entendre le ventilo.
> Ton souci vient sans doute d'une indexation gourmande qui s'exécute en toute discrétion



Je confirme, cela a duré près d'une demi-heure le temps que tous mes fichiers en ligne se synchronisent avec la machine. Depuis tout à l'heure c'est le calme plat et la température de la machine a légèrement baissée aussi - cela dit sur ce point, la chaleur ambiante ne doit pas être d'un grand secours non plus.


----------



## Ezel (2 Août 2011)

Defcon a dit:


> Cela fait une dizaine de minutes que je suis dessus et ce que je peux dire c'est qu'il souffle ! Le ventilo est désormais en fonctionnement constant depuis 5 bonnes minutes.





John Kay a dit:


> Ton souci vient sans doute d'une indexation gourmande qui s'exécute en toute discrétion&#8230;





Defcon a dit:


> Je confirme, cela a duré près d'une demi-heure le temps que tous mes fichiers en ligne se synchronisent avec la machine. Depuis tout à l'heure c'est le calme plat et la température de la machine a légèrement baissée aussi - cela dit sur ce point, la chaleur ambiante ne doit pas être d'un grand secours non plus.



Je confirme également, c'est l'indexation, ça peut être un peu long selon l'espace utilisé sur le disque. Tu peux vérifier ça en lançant le moniteur d'activité. Il me semble que le processus en question s'appelle "mdworker" si j'ai bonne mémoire.

Edit : Ouh là, fatiguée moi ! j'avais pas vu ta réponse. Je laisse tout de même, ça pourrait servir à d'autres !


----------



## alascha (2 Août 2011)

Pour ma part, j'ai fait l'achat du nouveaux MacBook Air 13 pouces lors de sa sortie.
J'était en possession de la version 2010 que j'ai revendu pour un 11 pouces. Je suis donc bien placer pour faire des comparaisons.
Au niveau look, aucun changement hors mis le clavier rétro-éclairé , indispensable pour moi.
Concernant la puissance de la machine, c'est bluffant même si le mien à un ssd Toshiba soi-disant moins réactif (certains tests sont contradictoires dans ce domaine). Je ne suis pas joueur donc la partie graphique n'est pas primordial à mes yeux.
Cette machine est une révolution, réactif à souhait beaucoup plus fluide et rapide qu'un Macbook Pro. Le seul bémol, ce sont les nombreux bugs de l'OS Lion. Ce système d'exploitation est prometteur mais mal fini, sortie précipitée avec des bugs basiques,  inadmissible de la part d'Apple !
Espérons une mise à jours rapide.

Je vous conseille cette machine, dans son style, c'est la plus aboutie. Si vous avez les finances, faîtes vous plaisir. Vous ne le regretterez pas.


----------



## badsean (2 Août 2011)

Ca y est, j'ai reçu mon MBA 11' 128 Go Core i5. Et je dois dire que je suis bluffé! Pour les tâches courantes ( internet, téléchargement, traitement de texte...) tout est absolument fluide, autant que mon ancien MacBook Pro 13' haut de gamme 2011! Et le SSD est très rapide aussi ( j'ai transféré 6Go de données en 3 mn, ce qui pour moi est fantastique ).
En bref, je suis vraiment sous le charme de ma nouvelle machine


----------



## Defcon (3 Août 2011)

Petite question aux nouveaux utilisateurs (ou anciens d'ailleurs) concernant la sortie de veille des nouveaux MBA.

Sur mon Rev A, lors que je fermais simplement le portable et que je l'ouvrais de nouveau quelques instants ou quelques heures plus tard, la session s'ouvrait dans la seconde qui suivait l'ouverture. Avec ce MBA, il me faut systématiquement appuyer sur une touche du clavier pour le sortir de veille. Une idée ?


----------



## John Kay (3 Août 2011)

Defcon a dit:


> Petite question aux nouveaux utilisateurs (ou anciens d'ailleurs) concernant la sortie de veille des nouveaux MBA.
> 
> Sur mon Rev A, lors que je fermais simplement le portable et que je l'ouvrais de nouveau quelques instants ou quelques heures plus tard, la session s'ouvrait dans la seconde qui suivait l'ouverture. Avec ce MBA, il me faut systématiquement appuyer sur une touche du clavier pour le sortir de veille. Une idée ?



J'ai constaté le même comportement sur mon MBA 13". Ça m'a effectivement paru bizarre


----------



## Amrath (3 Août 2011)

Defcon a dit:


> Petite question aux nouveaux utilisateurs (ou anciens d'ailleurs) concernant la sortie de veille des nouveaux MBA.
> 
> Sur mon Rev A, lors que je fermais simplement le portable et que je l'ouvrais de nouveau quelques instants ou quelques heures plus tard, la session s'ouvrait dans la seconde qui suivait l'ouverture. Avec ce MBA, il me faut systématiquement appuyer sur une touche du clavier pour le sortir de veille. Une idée ?



C'est bizarre. Il doit y avoir une option pour changer ça. Personnellement, je n'ai rien changé mais lorsque je ferme le portable et que je le réouvre le lendemain par exemple, le session s'ouvre instantanément. Les seules fois où je dois appuyer sur une touche pour sortir de la veille, c'est quand je laisse le portable ouvert jusqu'à qu'il passe en veille.


----------



## John Kay (3 Août 2011)

Ou alors c'est un bug dans Lion.
De passage en ville, je suis allé voir les modèles exposés dans deux Fnac et ils étaient léthargiques à la sortie de veille, avec un retour de l'image au bout de 5/6 secondes.


----------



## Fus1on (3 Août 2011)

Premier souci à signaler sur mon MBA 2011 13" 128 : avec FileVault activé, la machine crashe systématiquement en sortie de veille prolongée suite à l'épuisement de la batterie. Quand je rebranche le MBA à une source de courant et que je le rallume, il reste figé sur un écran noir, peu importe ce que je fais : refermer l'écran, débrancher/rebrancher du secteur, danser la macarena... La seule solution pour retrouver un signe de vie est de presser 4 secondes la touche on/off pour l'éteindre définitivement, puis le redémarrer normalement. Il n'affiche aucun message d'erreur au démarrage. Surtout, en désactivant FileVault, le problème disparaît... Observez-vous un comportement similaire sur votre bécane ?


----------



## alascha (3 Août 2011)

C'est un bug OS Lion, un parmis tant d'autres !
Rien à voir avec la machine.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Août 2011)

Fus1on a dit:


> Premier souci à signaler sur mon MBA 2011 13" 128 : avec FileVault activé, la machine crashe systématiquement en sortie de veille prolongée suite à l'épuisement de la batterie. Quand je rebranche le MBA à une source de courant et que je le rallume, il reste figé sur un écran noir, peu importe ce que je fais : refermer l'écran, débrancher/rebrancher du secteur, danser la macarena... La seule solution pour retrouver un signe de vie est de presser 4 secondes la touche on/off pour l'éteindre définitivement, puis le redémarrer normalement. Il n'affiche aucun message d'erreur au démarrage. Surtout, en désactivant FileVault, le problème disparaît... Observez-vous un comportement similaire sur votre bécane ?



Qui est en cause, Filevault n'a jamais fonctionné de manière totalement correcte et provoque de nombreux bugs, il en allait ainsi sous Tiger déjà...


----------



## appple (3 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Alors voila j'ai acheté un macbook air il y a deux mois, pas de soucis et avant hier alors qu'il étant en veille sur mon bureau je le recupére et oh horreur plus d'ecran que des traits gris, assistance, manipulation rien n'y fait...je vais chez un dépositaire agréé, il me dit vous avez eu un choc hors aucun chos ni sur l'écran ni sur l'ordi....
la garantie ne veut pas prendre en charge disant et me fais un devis de 400 euros...

Je suis deseperée vu le prix payé il y a deux mois et j'assure aucun choc..

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider..

A vous lire.


----------



## chupastar (4 Août 2011)

appple a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Alors voila j'ai acheté un macbook air il y a deux mois, pas de soucis et avant hier alors qu'il étant en veille sur mon bureau je le recupére et oh horreur plus d'ecran que des traits gris, assistance, manipulation rien n'y fait...je vais chez un dépositaire agréé, il me dit vous avez eu un choc hors aucun chos ni sur l'écran ni sur l'ordi....
> la garantie ne veut pas prendre en charge disant et me fais un devis de 400 euros...
> ...



Appel directement le SAV d'Apple ils seront peut être plus conciliant.


----------



## After8 (4 Août 2011)

Comment fait on pour simplement supprimer un message sur le forum ???


----------



## Siciliano (4 Août 2011)

After8 a dit:


> Au fait on le trouve où le port mini display sur le MBA ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h29 ----------
> 
> ...


 
Oui, c'est le même.


----------



## Dyspeps (4 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Ce matin, en surfant sur MacG, je suis tombé sur ça :






Ici, c'est surtout la différence d'autonomie entre les MacBook Air 13 2011 et 2010 qui a retenu mon attention : on passe de +11 heures à même pas 7 heures !

D'où provient cet énorme pas en arrière ? Lion (peut être que les machines ont été testées sur deux systèmes d'exploitations différents) ? La nouvelle architecture du MacBook ? Des gens qui ont revendu leur MBA 10' pour un nouveau modèle (à diagonale égale) ont-ils vu un différence d'autonomie ? Je recherche la portabilité et l'autonomie. Pour le coup, le MacBook Pro 13 fait beaucoup mieux pour le second point (pour un poids supérieur, certes, mais vu que je me trimbale depuis deux ans un PC en plastique de 16 pouces, je verrais déjà une grosse différence avec un Pro 13).

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières.


----------



## Vicktorrr (4 Août 2011)

Je crois bien que le MBA de 2010 n'a jamais tenu 11 heures... je sais pas comment ils ont fait leur tableau mais ça me semble bien bidon.


----------



## terradouf (4 Août 2011)

Ce doit etre depuis les nouveaux protocoles de test des batteries d apple plus fidele a la realité depuis 2011


----------



## OmBreNoiRe (4 Août 2011)

Personnellement j'adore le nouveau MacBook Air 11"/i7/128, j'avais son prédécesseur 11"/1.6/128 et je suis très content de l'évolution.

En définitive l'ajout clavier rétro-éclairé est sympa, et la nouvelle puissance est un vrai plus, au détriment de l'autonomie (comparativement à la version 2010) et d'un déclenchement de ventilateur un peu plus précoce.

Néanmoins sur ce dernier point, je pense qu'il y a actuellement un bug, pour une même température le ventilateur peut tourner du simple au double, néanmoins ce problème c'est partiellement résolu après reset du SMC et de la NVRAM/PRAM.

Pour plus d'infos j'ai fait un petit article sur mon blog


----------



## plaj (4 Août 2011)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Qui est en cause, Filevault n'a jamais fonctionné de manière totalement correcte et provoque de nombreux bugs, il en allait ainsi sous Tiger déjà...



Et pourtant de nombreux sites indiquent que Filevault est très bien fini dans Lion. Moi je l'ai activé mais j'ai l'impression de l'autonomie en prends un coup...
en plus il est assez chaud tout le temps....

MBA 11 , 1,6 128 SSD 4Go


----------



## Emmanuel94 (4 Août 2011)

plaj a dit:


> Et pourtant de nombreux sites indiquent que Filevault est très bien fini dans Lion. Moi je l'ai activé mais j'ai l'impression de l'autonomie en prends un coup...
> en plus il est assez chaud tout le temps....
> 
> MBA 11 , 1,6 128 SSD 4Go



Filevault cela marche quelque temps et si il y a le moindre petit problème c'est le bug.... avec le danger de ne pas pouvoir récupérer ses données.

J'en ai fait les frais une fois sous Léopard, et plusieurs anciens mac users m'avaient alors conseillé de ne pas utiliser filevault

sans parler de la surconsommation de ressources et la diminution de l'autonomie


----------



## founinho69 (6 Août 2011)

salut a tous,

ma fois j'ai acheté le nouveau MBA en 13" de base lundi et franchement jusqu'à maintenant aucuns soucis, faut dire j'ai pas utilisé beaucoup lol.

Mais c vrai qu'il est super fin et léger. Le proco me suffira largement car je ne fais pas grand chose d'extra dessus.


----------



## XciD69 (6 Août 2011)

Je viens partager mon expérience 

Achat du MBA 11" i7, reçu mercredi dernier  (assez long le délais j'ai réussi a me faire rembourser 60 par Apple )

Bon, je l'allume, rapidité, fluidité au top.

Je me connecter a Dropbox, Installe Chrome, Lance une récupération de quelques Go sur mon réseau et la ca commence a s'emballer, le ventilateur tourne a fond (6000-7000 tr/min)
alors que le processeur lui ne chauffe pas forcement vite ... quelque freeze sur le Mac app store.

Donc je me suis dit je lui en demande beaucoup... je finis mes synchros et active TimeCapsule et je viens de comprendre que a chaques synchros de TimeCapsule les ventilos s'enflamme, 

J'ai fais un autre test, et je pense que cela viens de la carte Wifi, si certain peuvent me le confirmer  ca me ferais chier d'être tombé sur un défectueux ...

Par exemple, la Chrome ouvert : 7 onglet avec rien de gourmand, une synchro TimeCapsule, Sparrow, iTunes qui mouline pas je suis a 4300tr/min et un CPU a 59° ...


----------



## vietnamien (6 Août 2011)

J'ai lu dans un test la phrase suivante :

"Le MacBook Air se veut de toute façon une machine sans fil exploitant Wi-Fi et Bluetooth mais pas la 3G. Même en option, aucun module 3G ne vient enrichir la connectivité sans fil."

ça veut dire quoi ça? je suis forcé d'aller dans une bibli, au macdo ou dans une gare pour avoir internet?
une clé 3g internet ne marche pas c'est bien ça? Ca me semble bizarre pour un portable, je dois pas saisir la nuance...


----------



## Larme (6 Août 2011)

Oui, il parle de composant interne, comme le fait l'iPad.
Les clés 3G, si elles fonctionnent sur d'autres Mac (j'emploie une conditionnelle à cause de Lion) fonctionneront sans problème sur le MBA.


----------



## nokiwi (6 Août 2011)

Quand on allume pour la première fois un Macbook Air, mieux vaut-il le  mettre à charger tout de suite, ou l'utiliser directement et attendre  que la batterie soit totalement déchargée ?

Sinon j'ai un 64 go Samsung.


----------



## Lefenmac (6 Août 2011)

nokiwi a dit:


> Quand on allume pour la première fois un Macbook Air, mieux vaut-il le  mettre à charger tout de suite, ou l'utiliser directement et attendre  que la batterie soit totalement déchargée ?
> 
> Sinon j'ai un 64 go Samsung.




Sauf avis contraire ça n'a pas grande importance.


----------



## nokiwi (7 Août 2011)

Avant quand je connectais un disque dur externe ou une clé USB, il apparait sur le bureau et dans le Finder.

Maintenant, sous Lion, ce n'est plus le cas, et il n'apparait plus que dans le Finder.

Comment faire pour qu'il apparaisse également par défaut sur le bureau?

Merci.

EDIT : c'est bon, j'ai trouvé.


----------



## nokiwi (7 Août 2011)

Avez-vous des problèmes de wifi?

Ça prend souvent pas mal de temps en sortie de veille pour que mon Macbook Air trouve le wifi, et ensuite quand il l'a trouvé, j'ai de temps en temps des déconnexions, ou alors même que je vois que je suis bien connecté et que le signal est bon, la page met une dizaine de secondes à se charger.

Je n'avais jamais eu de problème de ce style avec le Macbook Air 2010.


----------



## Nicolarts (7 Août 2011)

Non, de ma part, je n'ai pas le problème avec Wifi sauf quand je ferme le MBA, ça coupe Wifi, c'est donc normal ! Je le reconnecte après rouvrir ! Après tout !


----------



## nokiwi (7 Août 2011)

Oui mais quand je fais ça, ça prend beaucoup plus de temps que mon ancien Macbook Air 2010 pour trouver le wifi de chez moi, et même après l'avoir trouvé, alors que le signal est bon, j'ai de temps en temps des coupures et une page met plusieurs dizaines de secondes à se charger.


----------



## OmBreNoiRe (7 Août 2011)

nokiwi a dit:


> Oui mais quand je fais ça, ça prend beaucoup plus de temps que mon ancien Macbook Air 2010 pour trouver le wifi de chez moi, et même après l'avoir trouvé, alors que le signal est bon, j'ai de temps en temps des coupures et une page met plusieurs dizaines de secondes à se charger.



Sisi, pareil, j'ai quelques soucis, mais cela provient apriori de Lion, un ÉNORME sujet existe sur les forums d'Apple... Vivement une mise à jour !!


----------



## Siciliano (8 Août 2011)

N'empêche, je regarde pas mal de topics et je vois quasi toujours le même sujet : "Passer d'un MBP à un MBA"... Comme quoi, il à l'air vraiment interessant quand même.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Août 2011)

Siciliano a dit:


> N'empêche, je regarde pas mal de topics et je vois quasi toujours le même sujet : "Passer d'un MBP à un MBA"... Comme quoi, il à l'air vraiment interessant quand même.


 

C'est juste parce qu'il est nouveau. Plus de gens achètent le MacBook Pro 13" qu'un MacBook Air. Il suffit de voir le nombre de topics pas forum.


----------



## Le Mascou (10 Août 2011)

En tout cas, moi je voulais un MacBook Pro à la base, et finalement j'ai bien fait d'attendre la sortie des nouveaux MacBook Air ; car avec mon 13", franchement je ne suis pas déçu, c'est une véritable petite bombe, et qui plus est ultra transportable.

Et franchement, si l'on compare le MacBook Pro 13 & le MacBook Air 13, il n'y a que très peu de différence pour le rendu utilisateur !


----------



## MaxSolonik (11 Août 2011)

Le Mascou a dit:


> En tout cas, moi je voulais un MacBook Pro à la base, et finalement j'ai bien fait d'attendre la sortie des nouveaux MacBook Air ; car avec mon 13", franchement je ne suis pas déçu, c'est une véritable petite bombe, et qui plus est ultra transportable.
> 
> Et franchement, si l'on compare le MacBook Pro 13 & le MacBook Air 13, il n'y a que très peu de différence pour le rendu utilisateur !



macworld à la fin de son test en conclu la même chose


----------



## Safari6 (11 Août 2011)

Je pense que le nouveau macbook air est vraiment bien.
Je pense que nous pouvons le considérer comme un ordinateur principal.


----------



## djez03 (11 Août 2011)

Bonjour, la qualité audio est la même que sur les MacBook pro 2011?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Août 2011)

A quel niveau ? Sortie audio ou speakers internes ? Pour un portable aussi fin, les speakers sont tout à fait corrects. Le reste, ça dépend surtout du chip audio interne.


----------



## MaxSolonik (11 Août 2011)

je viens de recevoir mon MBA 13" et je dois dire que j'en suis assez content. 

Niveau son je sors de l'utilisation d'un macbook de 2008 et la qualité est bien meilleure ! pour ce qui est de l'autonomie pas de problème.

par contre je n'arrive pas à savoir quelle marque de SSD j'ai

EDIT : 128 go Samsung, bonne pioche !


----------



## Larme (11 Août 2011)

Normalement, c'est Pomme/À propos de ce Mac/Plus d'infos/Matériel
Trouver la rubrique correspondant à ton SSD, et les deux premières lettres te donneront la marque...


----------



## chupastar (11 Août 2011)

En ce qui me concerne, je trouve que le son est beaucoup moins puissant (mais pas de si mauvaise qualité que ça) que mon MacBook Alu.


----------



## MaxSolonik (11 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Normalement, c'est Pomme/À propos de ce Mac/Plus d'infos/Matériel
> Trouver la rubrique correspondant à ton SSD, et les deux premières lettres te donneront la marque...



j'avais pas vu ton message, je viens d'éditer mon post, je savais pas pour les premières lettres du coup je trouvais pas

et pour les problèmes de chauffe pour l'intant rien d'alarmant. je pense que je suis tombé sur un bon modèle


----------

